
Your Next Uber Ride May Have a Mini-Fridge Stocked with Snacks - m_haggar
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-15/cargo-deal-with-venmo-puts-hangover-cures-in-uber
======
skippybobby
Seems like a great idea to me. I mean the drivers sometimes have free snacks
or something minor as of now.

I always tip more if I use/take something. This just gives the opportunity for
the driver to offer more and get paid more. Everybody wins.

